# Karcher chassis cleaner



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Anyone got one of these, tried it or considering one??









Craig


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Mark is your man for this :thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=256773


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been considering this. I'm a little worried about what it will do to my newly paved driveway though.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I'd peronally use a lawn sprinkler and move it along the ground.... Does this use high pressure?


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

That's a very good review from Mark, pictures are perfect and the corsa thread is a incredible detail achieved from himself, I do like reading his threads alot on here.


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

I love this cleaner mate.

I dont use the supplied Karcher cleaning stuff with it though. I find it better to do the pre wash with 40ml of Magifoam, topped with water in the 200ml bottle, and then rinse it off with the other attachment.

I was amazed with how much muck it got out from underneath my car, even though I actually thought the car was pretty clean to begin with !

I do think its one of the best things I have bought to date


----------



## J 12 (Sep 16, 2011)

Has anybody found anything better than the sample of Karcher protection treatment that you get with the unit or have you just used it for cleaning.


----------



## stantheman (Dec 23, 2010)

J 12 said:


> Has anybody found anything better than the sample of Karcher protection treatment that you get with the unit or have you just used it for cleaning.


Was thinking of trying some Rinse Wax (Turtle Wax, £4.99 for 5 [email protected] Halfords atm) with mine this winter.


----------



## mkviken (Nov 7, 2012)

old thread so sorry...

ive been using my chassis cleaner for about a year now and used up a full bottle of chassis wax/protection.

i uses either snow foam or karcher wash and wax for stage 1, them blast it off with the rotation head then apply the wax afterwards.

the only place i can find it is tooled up.com but you have to pay postage making it very expensive

does anyone know of somewhere else who sells the chassis care wax or a similar product i could use instead.


----------



## Turbo Tony (Mar 20, 2012)

I'd check the Bilt Hamber range (even ask them directly in their own section on this forum). As I recall, I think they do an underbody protectant and their stuff is really highly regarded.


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I have one of these Chassis Cleaners coming at Christmas from my Daughter and cant wait to get my hands on it, and I will be the only guy in my neighbourhood with one so that means even more comments and witt than usual


----------



## MarkSmith (Dec 17, 2010)

Good move Andy, the Karcher Under Chassis Cleaner is one of the best things I have ever bought !

I use Magifoam in it for the first wash over, then I rinse and use the Chassis Protection Wax from Karcher.

Its amazing how much crud comes off the bottom of the car !!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Dose it use Much pressure through this?


----------



## Cat Face (Jan 9, 2011)

I never knew such a thing existed. Must buy one. Now.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I was considering one of these, but then tried the Karcher patio cleaner upside down and it worked a treat, removed soo much dirt, so couldnt really see the need to invest in the chassis cleaner (at this time)


----------



## mkviken (Nov 7, 2012)

this one is on wheels so its easier to get into all the harder to reach placese and has a separate nozzle to apply the detergent and after rinse wax.

its worth the money for sure.


----------



## kenny-c (Oct 5, 2009)

Anymore feedback on these see if they are worth getting?


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I got mine as said off my daughter for Christmas and built it up today and can say thats it a chunky well made bit of kit and goes high enough to clean a truck chassis. Not used it yet but will report back when I do


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

My car is quite low, how much clearance does this need?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

carlblakemore said:


> My car is quite low, how much clearance does this need?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


According to the Karcher video for the product it is "ideal" for vehicles with 11-38cm ground clearance.

http://www.karcher.co.uk/uk/Products/Home__Garden/chassis_cleaner.htm

I notice on the video they do not show the guy pulling the pw hose out, they edit that bit.:lol: Excellent washer once you know the technique though.


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Is it a pain to pull the PW hose out then?

What's the ideal technique then? Seriously considering this as my late Xmas present to myself!!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

carlblakemore said:


> Is it a pain to pull the PW hose out then?
> 
> What's the ideal technique then? Seriously considering this as my late Xmas present to myself!!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Not so much a pain as an irritation. If you stand directly in front or the machine and pull the hose out it *will* fall over. Their footprint is not large enough. However, if you pull it out a little as shown in the video holding it, then walk away at a 90 dregree angle it is fine. A good tug would still bring it over but you could probably say that for many. However beyond that they are better than any machine I have had in the past so I would be prepared to accept the design fault. The hose is long enough to get right round the car so I leave the washer in a postion where it is still at 90 degrees to my working location. No problem when you are used to it.

Do still get one, if I thought you would be disappointed I would say so. I have had a water cooled one for a long time now.


----------



## postie74 (Jul 17, 2010)

I was thinking about getting one of these £69-95 and free delivery on amazon has anyone got it cheaper.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

There is a group buy on this on here for £60


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Still waiting to find out if group buy is still on!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

I think one thing that lets it down is the inability to clean the wheel arches shame they dont seem to supply a crooked lance with it for the task ...

This is a budget option per-say but i find it works very well.. if the offer still isnt on Carl

http://www.autobritedirect.co.uk/in...ssure-washer-rinse-lance-stainless-steel.html

had mine a few years now and its still works faultlessly


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

I have one of these for the arches and sills but can't clean fully under the body with it, that's why I was looking at the karcher attachment!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

carlblakemore said:


> I have one of these for the arches and sills but can't clean fully under the body with it, that's why I was looking at the karcher attachment!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Fair enough mate i just put a pair of water proof trousers on and get on my hands and knees

I was tempted to get a friendly engineer to get me a longer bit of stainless pipe but never got round to it


----------



## c_larkey (Oct 25, 2012)

Does anybody no a company who make connections ???? ... As I want one of these myself just don't want to part with my halfords pressure washer 

cheers


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Prism Detailing said:


> I was considering one of these, but then tried the Karcher patio cleaner upside down and it worked a treat, removed soo much dirt, so couldnt really see the need to invest in the chassis cleaner (at this time)


Interesting! I have this attachment

It gives out a much more concentrated pressure though I think. Reckon it's safe?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> Interesting! I have this attachment
> 
> It gives out a much more concentrated pressure though I think. Reckon it's safe?


I have not witnessed any damage from using it and i have started to use it on the underside of the car every few weeks to remove salt/grime etc......


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

MarkSmith said:


> I love this cleaner mate.
> 
> I dont use the supplied Karcher cleaning stuff with it though. I find it better to do the pre wash with 40ml of Magifoam, topped with water in the 200ml bottle, and then rinse it off with the other attachment.
> 
> ...


What do you use to wax after cleaning? I have magifoam to.use to wash with but not sure what to use afterwards? Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I reckon nanolex washcoat would do nicely for this!


----------



## shaziman (Feb 11, 2010)

The rotating head would also double up as a patio cleaner like this:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0000AITPN/?tag=hydra0b-21&hvadid=9556673229&ref=asc_df_B0000AITPN

Would just need to connect the rotating head to the two extension pieces and hey presto you have another tool!


----------



## carlblakemore (Jun 30, 2006)

Junior Bear said:


> I reckon nanolex washcoat would do nicely for this!


Seen reports of this not lasting well though. Wonder what else we could use in them to wax?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

I bet it lasts longer than the karcher stuff


----------



## alau0115 (Feb 23, 2014)

I just bought this Karcher Chassis cleaner. To revive this old thread,  I wonder if anyone has used any alternative to the Karcher Chassis Care Wax/Underbody Wax? 

Has anyone tried CarPro HydrO2 to underbody?

Thanks.


----------

